# Sibelius latency



## RickyB51 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi! New here.

Been using Sibelius 8.5 for a while now on my PC. Recently I've found extreme latency when inputing or moving notes, etc., using my querty keyboard., which is what I use. I have no DAW installed & am using the PC audio. This did not always be so bad, but now it is. I have not changed any settings in Sibelius. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 24, 2021)

RickyB51 said:


> Hi! New here.
> 
> Been using Sibelius 8.5 for a while now on my PC. Recently I've found extreme latency when inputing or moving notes, etc., using my querty keyboard., which is what I use. I have no DAW installed & am using the PC audio. This did not always be so bad, but now it is. I have not changed any settings in Sibelius. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!


what are you using for sound playback? If you are using NotePerformer, it has latency because its engine analyzes all incoming notes for optimal playback.


----------



## RickyB51 (Jul 24, 2021)

Just the PC software


dcoscina said:


> what are you using for sound playback? If you are using NotePerformer, it has latency because its engine analyzes all incoming notes for optimal playback.


Jus the PC audio. Never used anything special. Has been fine until now. Is there a cache or something that would have done it?


----------



## RickyB51 (Jul 24, 2021)

Does this tell you anything?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 24, 2021)

I would check to make sure you didn't get any Windows updates that might have affected the playback. Sorry, I'm a Mac guy so I'm hoping another forum member who uses Sibelius with core audio can also chime in. Good luck Ricky!


----------



## RickyB51 (Jul 24, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I would check to make sure you didn't get any Windows updates that might have affected the playback. Sorry, I'm a Mac guy so I'm hoping another forum member who uses Sibelius with core audio can also chime in. Good luck Ricky!


Ok. Thanks, D. Not sure how I'd go about that check, but will try. Something changed w/o me knowing it.


----------

